# San Francisco Bay Area Poodle Groomer recommendation



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a thought, maybe if you contact the Mission Trail Poodle Club in the Bay Area they might be able to refer you to a good local poodle groomer? I saw this groomer listed on their website Foxy Hound Grooming Salon. I know how much you liked Nickel's former groomer, and what a great job he always did. I hope his retirement is proving to be a good one for him, though it sure isn't for you. Good luck!!:clover:


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Let me second Schnauzerpoodle's request. the grooming situation in the city is DIRE! we need help!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry about your situation! I will ask the groomer network to see if they can suggest a good groomer.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wish I lived closer!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wish I lived closer!


I KNOW! Do poodles in Utah need both you AND Kris at the same time? It's so unfair.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

This lady not only grooms poodles but shows poodles and she also grooms poodles for other exhibitors. She is very friendly too - I met her at local shows.
Her salon is in San Ramon, but it is not tremendously far from you : ). It is about 45 min drive from my place and I was planning to go to her when I get my spoo no matter what LOL. 

Hope this helps : )

Oksana Elegant Grooming


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> This lady not only grooms poodles but shows poodles and she also grooms poodles for other exhibitors. She is very friendly too - I met her at local shows.
> Her salon is in San Ramon, but it is not tremendously far from you : ). It is about 45 min drive from my place and I was planning to go to her when I get my spoo no matter what LOL.
> 
> Hope this helps : )
> ...


That's an impressive looking grooming operation!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This does look promising. The owner should love Nickle.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> This lady not only grooms poodles but shows poodles and she also grooms poodles for other exhibitors. She is very friendly too - I met her at local shows.
> Her salon is in San Ramon, but it is not tremendously far from you : ). It is about 45 min drive from my place and I was planning to go to her when I get my spoo no matter what LOL.
> 
> Hope this helps : )
> ...


wp, haven't seen you for a while and you are saving my life! I will definitely check this place out and report back.

I have received other recommendations too. Thanks everyone.


----------

